# Al Reef. Al Raha Garden, khalifa city?



## MrChoco4U (May 2, 2018)

Afternoon. Looking for suggestions on renting 2 bedroom apartments for two people especially Al Reef. I know they have different models, has anyone rented from that area? 

Al Reef: 
What are the difference in models? 

Price point difference? 

Activities, entertainment, gym access in the community? 

Any big drawbacks except the distance? 


Al Raha Gardens:

I notice most are villas for families. Are there any apartments for couples? Any details on that would be great as well. 


khalifa city:

I saw some two bedroom villas. Anyone have experience with those? 

Nearby amenities? 


Thank you all in advance.


----------

